# firefox 4 b3...



## d_mon (Aug 14, 2010)

hi there! would someone port that i said on title?


----------



## lyuts (Aug 14, 2010)

I think this is the question to firefox's port maintainer.


----------



## camelia (Aug 14, 2010)

In gecko's team repository
www/firefox-devel (firefox-4.0.b3,1)


----------



## d_mon (Aug 14, 2010)

the 1'000,ooo dollar question: how to install?[the easiest way of course]


----------



## teckk (Aug 15, 2010)

Modify the firefox development branch port files of 
/usr/ports/www/firefox3-devel
with the info given or make a new branch.

Then cd into that port directory and

```
sudo make && make install && make install clean
```

You will most probably run into problems.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 15, 2010)

lyuts said:
			
		

> I think this is the question to firefox's port maintainer.



and...how can i contact him/them...?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 15, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> and...how can i contact him/them...?



ports(7)


----------



## Beastie (Aug 15, 2010)

The port repository says: gecko@FreeBSD.org.


----------



## jkxx74 (Aug 19, 2010)

FYI this is not a reference to the port but rather another way to run FF4beta.

I enabled the linuxulator kernel module and then installed some linux libs (available as packages). After this I simplay downloaded the latest Linux binary and ran it - and it works almost perfectly. The only exception is flash which as always will cause problems. 

This method still has the advantage that one can grab the latest binary off the Mozilla web site and be able to run it straight away as well as apply updates immediately. As for the flash problem I still run the native FF3.x port with flash support.

(And apologies for hijacking the original thread.)


----------



## d_mon (Aug 19, 2010)

i do not hear the maintainer reporting itself...


----------



## Beastie (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, have you sent him an email?


----------



## d_mon (Aug 21, 2010)

i did a minute ago!

edit : Date: Fri, 20 Aug 2010 23:45:00 +0000


> Your mail to 'freebsd-gecko' with the subject
> 
> firefox 4 beta3...
> 
> ...


----------



## decke (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't know what your actual question is but a few things to clarify.

The Gecko Team consists of a few people that can be reached by gecko@ and there is also a public FreeBSD User mailinglist freebsd-gecko@. You need to subscribe to the list first if you want to send something to it.

The starting question was if there is a Firefox 4.0 beta3 port and the answer was already given. It's available in the Gecko experimental repository and you will also need the latest nspr port.

https://trillian.chruetertee.ch/freebsd-gecko/browser/branches/experimental/devel/nspr
https://trillian.chruetertee.ch/freebsd-gecko/browser/branches/experimental/www/firefox-devel

Mind the Link at the bottom of the pages that says "Download in other formats: Zip Archive", extract the content of the archives and first upgrade nspr and then build and install firefox-devel as usual with "make && make deinstall && make install clean".


----------



## d_mon (Aug 21, 2010)

all an odyssey to install ff4b3!
x(


----------



## eye (Nov 21, 2010)

That port was recently updated to firefox 4 beta7. Haven't used anything other for a while but I wonder how its performance differs compared with stock www/firefox both with PGO enabled on FreeBSD.

FYI, mozilla devs also do benchmarks of popular js engines - http://arewefastyet.com/


----------



## decke (Nov 22, 2010)

I have only tested firefox 4.0 beta6 and PGO did improve JavaScript performance by about 5 to 10%. But beta7 should again be around 50% percent faster than beta6. Only tested with kraken benchmark.


----------



## decke (Nov 22, 2010)

I just tested a slightly modified patch of ports/152477 which enables nanojit. That gives me around 8 times better JavaScript performance. Will be committed to our experimental firefox4 port soon.


----------

